# "Uber charged my card US$710 for a nine-mile drive without notifying me of the surge charges that we



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

http://mobile.techworld.com/news/applications/358


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

Mobile.techworld.com


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

I recently ordered the uber when surge 2.0. Uber asked 2 step confirmation of my order: Step 1: I agree with the increased cost? Step 2: demanded that I typed the number of surge: 2.0


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't feel bad for passengers who complain about surges, since they had to agree to them in the first place. Most of these people agree while thinking they will complain the next day or do a chargeback on their credit card.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

no, I think it goes back to simple math: people don't know what 2x is.i think uber has to literally say it in words for the dumb dumbs to get it. "that's five times the original fare. would you like to know more?"


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Ara said:


> http://mobile.techworld.com/news/applications/358


It cant happen.

It so easy to part a drunk idiot from their money


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Let's do OUR math too: At $1.40 a mile plus time a 9.7 mile trip is typically less than $20 during non-surge. For the bill to be over $700 the surge would be in the 20-35X range. Even Uber Black would be in the 10-17x range. Does it even go that high? This story is based on the complainer saying what the bill was (with no proof) and their claim that they weren't warned (no proof and not likely).


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Let's do OUR math too: At $1.40 a mile plus time a 9.7 mile trip is typically less than $20 during non-surge. For the bill to be over $700 the surge would be in the 20-35X range. Even Uber Black would be in the 10-17x range. Does it even go that high? This story is based on the complainer saying what the bill was (with no proof) and their claim that they weren't warned (no proof and not likely).


HI Tim NO offense to your(on proof or not likely)


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

I dont see shit? do you?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> I dont see shit? do you?


Sorry couldn't upload pix. just go yelp/los angels/uber and look at pix not reviews and i think it is pix # 7 and let me know


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Well like people say, its your fault if you known enter the surge number, and if its 700 for 9 miles, i call bullshit.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Let's do OUR math too: At $1.40 a mile plus time a 9.7 mile trip is typically less than $20 during non-surge. For the bill to be over $700 the surge would be in the 20-35X range. Even Uber Black would be in the 10-17x range. Does it even go that high? This story is based on the complainer saying what the bill was (with no proof) and their claim that they weren't warned (no proof and not likely).


The actual complaint on the BBB website says the ride was from the fabled Hard Summer concert , where the surge went to at least 13.75x. It also doesn't say if it was X, Black, or SUV. If traffic was bad enough that the ride averaged 4.5 mph, $710 would have been possible on X.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Uber is a shady company but this surge complaint bullshit is such an overblown issue 

This is a stupid people problem


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

If there is CLEAR INDICATOR ON RIDER( i believe it does have on the apps) .... like now showing 3x = fares will be $500 for 10 miles.... i think surge price should be no problem... Most these riders .... got some kind of urgency .... sometimes they just too DUMP to look on the apps.... and realize what they get in to ....(surge traps)..... As riders i have 7 trips with uber...i always check the price before i even click it....


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Kill surge pricing and raise regular rates to slightly less than local cabs. Id be happy with that trade.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

i blame common core math here. 2.0? oh wait, they just charing me $2 more since they be busy? OK!


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

caspiy257 said:


> I recently ordered the uber when surge 2.0. Uber asked 2 step confirmation of my order: Step 1: I agree with the increased cost? Step 2: demanded that I typed the number of surge: 2.0


I love it!!!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Biggest surge I have ever seen was 9.8 on NYE. Never see surges like that. Wish my market was like that.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

Simon said:


> Biggest surge I have ever seen was 9.8 on NYE. Never see surges like that. Wish my market was like that.


I saw a 4 surge, but it only lasted a minute. I'm sure all the cars raced over there... not me. I will not chase a surge. Maybe its a ploy to keep the Ubereze jumping for the big Uber Casino win!! lol Who brought that up? The shark guy? lol


----------

